# Heat Transfer display sample fabric squares?



## landmines (Mar 30, 2007)

I am almost ready to open the doors on my shop, but ran into a minor setback. I am looking for the most cost effective way to make display samples of some transfer designs for the walls of my shop. I was thinking that I would go to a fabric shop, and pick up rolls of different color t shirt material. I though I would cut out squares of fabric, press-en, stretch them onto cardboard or something, then mount them on the wall. The fabric store told me I can find these display squares pre-made, and cheap enough that its not worth the time and labor to do it myself. I don't know where to look, or what they are called. can anybody help?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Haven't heard of the squares but maybe they are fabric swatches/samples. I imagine that it will be difficult to find them. Fabric stores usually have a minimum length for sale, (half a yard, etc.?),. Can you not just use some older t-shirts for your sampling?


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

you can get some --- Interfacing --- in a fabric shop . . however it might be more reasonable at wally world 

Diane


----------



## landmines (Mar 30, 2007)

interfacing? Im actually talking about wall displays, not really samples.


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

Pro World I believe sells pellion squares to press your design on to hang in your shop.

Hope this helps.


----------



## landmines (Mar 30, 2007)

Thats it! Thank you. Does anyone know where I can find pellion or pellon squares in colors, not just B&W?


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

T-shirts cost $2, you can use the front and back to get at least 2 displays per shirt. 

Home Depot would carry vinyl floor tiles in 1' squares. The glue down type is thicker than the peel and stick. 

Wrap the material behind the tile. I would try a high temp glue gun first, or double stick carpet tape (Home depot) should hold it in place. 

Mount the finished assembly to the wall with double stick foam tape, (hard to remove, might peel off slat wall wood grain) or outdoor mounting tape. It's the thick gray stuff with a red liner. In the paint section of Walmart, used to mount house numbers to siding etc. 

I would guess you might have $3 or less for each display (plus the transfer)


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

I think your idea, landmines, is great. Maybe you can stretch the fabric on a canvas frame and you come up with a mixed look of your Ts and canvas ;-)
apart from this I would recomend you to check Pro World pellion displays, seem very effective, but look less artistic. Good luck.


----------

